# What do photographers do during winter??



## xokm811xo (Feb 10, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I need some help.  This is my first year in 'business'.  And I've never gone through the winter months before and become familiar with the ups and downs of wedding seasons and slow seasons.  I've realized, that we are currently in a slow season.  I do a little bit of portraits as well as weddings, however ever since December, I haven't had any work what so ever.  I'm going crazy.  I have inquiries and people interested in setting something up with me, but as soon as we get talking, they always finalize our conversation with, 'Great! Let's set it up in spring, its too cold out right now.'  I don't want the weather to stop me every year.  Every session I've ever done, whether it be engagements or portraits or what have you, are always outside.  I don't have a studio, and I'm not exactly a pro and indoor lighting, so my safe bet is always outdoors.  Well I can't do that anymore because I can't just not shoot any jobs from December-March.  I know other photographers do it!
I just invested a reflector and a soft box and am interested in getting started learning indoor portraits.  I have a couple models that have already expressed interest in letting me practice on them.  But the problem is.. where??  My house is not ideal. And I don't feel right intruding asking them if I can come to their house - especially when I don't know their set up.  The only place I can think of is some kind of garden with greenhouses and doing it in there.  I'm trying to think of a big well lit building (if there is such a thing) that I can use or something along those lines.  But I'm at a loss.  What do other people do without studios?? Help!


----------



## starsky75 (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't really use a studio..the world is my studio, so when winter comes I'm taking photographs of winter life. Although I'm more of a free lancer rather than doing personal photos..I'm sorry I didn't have much input for you.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 10, 2014)

take pictures of snow.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 11, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> take pictures of snow.



This. Mostly black and white. In fact, might as well start calling it black and white season...


----------



## NedM (Feb 11, 2014)

We hibernate.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 11, 2014)

Bacon and beer.


----------



## shaylou (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't have an answer for you I wish I did but I have to say, I have a great sense of humor but I think it's a bit disrespectful when an op ask such a serious question with obvious desperation and gets all these jokes for answers. I'm sure no one means to disrespect but I think the op livelihood deserves a serious answer here.


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 11, 2014)

Depending on what your advertising budget is, on the low end, I'd consider putting some advertising in the local grocery store bulletin boards offering sale prices until March 30th. Set some family portrait package deals at near break-even prices. That will keep you busy and get some experience going. Of course, you'll have to set up some kind of studio (room) in your residence. It would likely be good practice and at the same time get more 'exposure' to potential future clients.


----------



## Tailgunner (Feb 11, 2014)

Bring on the Spring already! 

Sorry, I had to say it. All I can think of is try marketing winter photography portraits. If you got any snow accumulation, see if your models will dress up in some nice winter clothing and do some shooting in a local park. I wished I had some real snow accumulation, it's just been cold and slight snow dusting or ice. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Designer (Feb 11, 2014)

km; as part of your responsibilities as an entrepreneur, you must sell your services.  

Use this "down time" to further develop your business plan and get some work.


----------



## runnah (Feb 11, 2014)

Aurgue on the internet.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 11, 2014)

I always say this over on the electrical forums I haunt:  _If it ain't walking into the house and plopping down dead on the dining room table, you gotta go out, kill it, and drag it home._


----------



## ratssass (Feb 11, 2014)

runnah said:


> Aurgue on the internet.



...learn to spell!!


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 11, 2014)

Attend wild parties, drink copious amounts of alcohol, wild sex. Find out that was part of our nap/dream, wake up and do the dishes.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 11, 2014)

sit around the house and pout, then check here and complain or fight. Some like to sit on here and bash newbies.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 11, 2014)

xokm811xo said:


> ... I don't have a studio, and I'm not exactly a pro and indoor lighting, so my safe bet is always outdoors. Well I can't do that anymore because I can't just not shoot any jobs from December-March...


There's lots of great outdoor work done in the winter; just surf through the 'People' and 'Professional' galleries; just because it's cold out, well, that's what jackets are for, but really if you have a slow time, why not put it to good use and PRACTICE YOUR LIGHTING???????????  Lighting is equally important out of doors, and I am willing to bet that you could be providing your clients a MUCH greater quality of work with some increased knoweldge in this essential skill.

Studio space is easy and cheap; grab the Yellow Pages and look up "studios"; if you're near a medium or larger urban centre than I'm willing to bet that someone has shared studio space available.  In my area that goes anywhere from $25-50/hour to $150/month depending on space, location and amenities.  Lots of dance studios are willing to rent by the hour during quiet times, just make sure that your insurance covers the location.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm a big fan of practicing still life lighting and such. Smoke shots,
Shots of glassware, etc. I rehash and re edit old photos. Study up on lighting techniques. Participate in the forum. Spend lots of money on gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH (Feb 11, 2014)

Without a studio your options are severely limited if you live where it gets cold in the winter.
This winter has been particularly bad. It was -19°F outside (51° below freezing) when I got up this morning.

When I lived in San Diego and later in Tucson winter didn't impact my business as much as it did when I moved to Iowa.

So as mentioned winter, is a time to work on the business planning stuff - marketing, promotions, blogging, making YouTube videos, making sure your web site SEO is up to snuff, ongoing education, learning how to make paragraphs, etc


----------



## kathyt (Feb 11, 2014)

runnah said:


> Aurgue on the internet.


Take a spelling class? 

(I :heart: You runnah)
crap.....I just saw that ratssass beat me to this!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 11, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Bacon and beer.



Here, here! :cheers:



shaylou said:


> I think the op livelihood deserves a serious answer here.



I HIGHLY doubt the OP's "livelihood" depends on this. Taking into consideration the very "beginner-like" posts the OP has posted in the past, paired with the fact that he/she just wrote, "I just invested a reflector and a soft box" tells me that they are in NO WAY... or at the very least should not yet be attempting to be... a professional.

#readingcomprehensionFTW



Designer said:


> km; as part of your responsibilities as an entrepreneur, you must sell your services.
> 
> Use this "down time" to further develop your business plan and get some work.



This is actually a lot of what I use winter for. Although I DID shoot a little into the colder season, most of this season was spent dealing with the retail rush (OMG, WHY DIDN'T ANYONE REMIND ME HOW HORRIBLE PEOPLE ARE IN MALLS AT CHRISTMAS?!), and planning out my marketing for my business, updating client-facing informational materials, etc.

But again... if you're new, and I gather you are, you should be using this time to practice. Find models on Model Mayhem who are willing to "sacrifice for their dream of becoming a super model" by standing out in the cold in front of your camera, while you wear 15 layers and tell them how awesome they are for being willing to do this for you. 

"Man, it's cold... but I shouldn't even be complaining, because YOU are the one that is modeling... MAN you're a trooper! You're amazing! That looks great! You can't even TELL you're freezing half to death... and don't worry about those goosebumps... I can TOTES photoshop them out... and also make your skin less blue and more warm!"



runnah said:


> Aurgue on the internet.



Also, this.



oldhippy said:


> Attend wild parties, drink copious amounts of alcohol, wild sex. Find out that was part of our nap/dream, wake up and do the dishes.



OR... 

Attend wild parties, drink copious amounts of alcohol, wild sex. Find out that was part of our nap/dream, wake up, see there are dishes that NEED to be done, but instead of doing that, you spend 10 hours scrolling mindlessly through Facebook.



ronlane said:


> sit around the house and pout, then check here and complain or fight. Some like to sit on here and bash newbies.



Hey. It's not bashing. It's called "tough love".



tirediron said:


> Studio space is easy and cheap; grab the Yellow Pages and look up "studios"; if you're near a medium or larger urban centre than I'm willing to bet that someone has shared studio space available.  In my area that goes anywhere from $25-50/hour to $150/month depending on space, location and amenities.  Lots of dance studios are willing to rent by the hour during quiet times, just make sure that your insurance covers the location.



Also this.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 11, 2014)

e.rose said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > sit around the house and pout, then check here and complain or fight. Some like to sit on here and bash newbies.
> ...



We can't use that L word, so on here have commitment issues.. lol


----------



## e.rose (Feb 11, 2014)

ronlane said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



FINE. 

Tough _affection_&#8203;, then.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 11, 2014)

you keep a client list? Good chance to build one. And not be afraid to send notes to them to remind them of your presence.  Maybe a few cold calls? Could not even be taking pictures but offering a product or service you didn't before with photos you already have on file from them. Photobook or something maybe?


----------



## JerryVenz (Feb 11, 2014)

We did four portrait sessions in January. One was a family session outside in the snow and the two were in client's homes, and one was a family reunion with the photos taken at the community center in their condo's complex--these were studio lighting on location.

All of these sessions were generated by complementary Gift Certificates we gave to Charitable Silent Auctions. These auctions happen ALL YEAR long--we had 3-auctions in January and 2-auctions in February ( this is the slow time of the year!)

We donated gift certificates to 36-auctions last year and averaged sales of $950.00 per session.  This is a great way to become known in your area, give back to your community, and generate on-going business. Many times the certificates we donate in a given year are not used until the following year, so you must keep it going ALL YEAR LONG.

This is only ONE of the on-going marketing strategies we use to stay in business!


----------



## kathyt (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh and lots of sex. Photographers have some spare time to catch up on some of that goodness. Wait......that might just be me!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 11, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Oh and lots of sex. Photographers have some spare time to catch up on some of that goodness. Wait......that might just be me!



Nope. Not just you.  :lmao:


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 11, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Oh and lots of sex.


  With who?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 11, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and lots of sex.
> ...



I dunno about Kathy, but I do it with a drummer.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 11, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and lots of sex.
> ...


I have a boyfriend. So no....not just with myself jaca!


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 11, 2014)

e.rose said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > kathyt said:
> ...



Oh I see.  Drummer rhythm section method stuff.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 11, 2014)

kathyt said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > kathyt said:
> ...



Do boyfriend and boytoy = the same thing?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 11, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



Girls always go for the singer or the guitarist... They don't know what they're missing out on by overlooking the drummers...


----------



## runnah (Feb 11, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Girls always go for the singer or the guitarist... They don't know what they're missing out on by overlooking the drummers...



This is the only reason guys play music.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 11, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


The boyfriend is the only one I need. I don't have time for anything else. He keeps my love tank pretty full. I didn't get a drummer though! Damn!!! I got the architect, but I wouldn't trade him for a million bucks!


----------



## Tiller (Feb 11, 2014)

kathyt said:


> The boyfriend is the only one I need. I don't have time for anything else. He keeps my love tank pretty full. I didn't get a drummer though! Damn!!! I got the architect, but I wouldn't trade him for a million bucks!



Not even for Manny?


----------



## CCericola (Feb 11, 2014)

To the OP. I rent studio space as I need it. Definately google places near you. Some studios include the use of lighting in their rental fees. I pay less than $50 an hour for studio space, no lights but use of their backgrounds. Other venues I have rented are $50+ an hour but that fee includes much more so I don't need to set up and take down all the equipment.


----------



## IByte (Feb 11, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Oh and lots of sex. Photographers have some spare time to catch up on some of that goodness. Wait......that might just be me!



Best ****ing thing I heard all night...that bacon, steak and pints.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 11, 2014)

Tiller said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > The boyfriend is the only one I need. I don't have time for anything else. He keeps my love tank pretty full. I didn't get a drummer though! Damn!!! I got the architect, but I wouldn't trade him for a million bucks!
> ...


Ohhhh man.....did you really have to ask me that?? Let me sleep on it.  Damn you tiller!


----------



## EOV (Feb 11, 2014)

kathyt said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > kathyt said:
> ...




But for two million bucks....


----------



## kathyt (Feb 11, 2014)

EOV said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2014)

kathyt said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > kathyt said:
> ...



Did he use architect pickup lines?

"Hey baby, if you were an angle you'd be acute."
"You have a nice flying buttresses." 
"I'd like to lay you like a foundation, wet and on the ground."
"Did Frank Loyd Wright design you because you look good at all angles."


----------



## photospherix (Feb 12, 2014)

When it is slow, we clean the studio, build more rigs and get the word out. By the way, I let Word out this morning, and he has not come back for his lunch yet.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


No he didn't, but I am sure he would get a kick out of these. Only you runnah. Only you.....


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2014)

Architects do it diastyle.


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2014)

This him?


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 12, 2014)

xokm811xo said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this, but I need some help. This is my first year in 'business'. And I've never gone through the winter months before and become familiar with the ups and downs of wedding seasons and slow seasons. I've realized, that we are currently in a slow season. I do a little bit of portraits as well as weddings, however ever since December, I haven't had any work what so ever. I'm going crazy. I have inquiries and people interested in setting something up with me, but as soon as we get talking, they always finalize our conversation with, 'Great! Let's set it up in spring, its too cold out right now.' I don't want the weather to stop me every year. Every session I've ever done, whether it be engagements or portraits or what have you, are always outside. I don't have a studio, and I'm not exactly a pro and indoor lighting, so my safe bet is always outdoors. Well I can't do that anymore because I can't just not shoot any jobs from December-March. I know other photographers do it!
> I just invested a reflector and a soft box and am interested in getting started learning indoor portraits. I have a couple models that have already expressed interest in letting me practice on them. But the problem is.. where?? My house is not ideal. And I don't feel right intruding asking them if I can come to their house - especially when I don't know their set up. The only place I can think of is some kind of garden with greenhouses and doing it in there. I'm trying to think of a big well lit building (if there is such a thing) that I can use or something along those lines. But I'm at a loss. What do other people do without studios?? Help!




What do you mean as "business"?  
I'm hoping all the up front research you did prior to opening up shop clued you in on the winter slow down?
You can rent studios by the hour, sometimes with lighting. 
You can rent a hotel room and use that as a studio. 
You can shoot outside and show clients how wonderful winter portraits can look with their rosy cheeks.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> This him?
> View attachment 66599


OMG, yes. How did you get that?


----------



## DSRay (Feb 12, 2014)

Tis the season to sell to the snow birds at all the art shows!


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2014)

kathyt said:


> OMG, yes. How did you get that?



Did you use pick up lines on him?

"I have acute angina."


----------



## kathyt (Feb 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, yes. How did you get that?
> ...


Yeah, I used a couple like this. He fell for them. Silly guy.


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 12, 2014)

CC, I wish I had studios like that around here.  



CCericola said:


> To the OP. I rent studio space as I need it. Definately google places near you. Some studios include the use of lighting in their rental fees. I pay less than $50 an hour for studio space, no lights but use of their backgrounds. Other venues I have rented are $50+ an hour but that fee includes much more so I don't need to set up and take down all the equipment.



A studio is a must in the winter in colder climates.

In January you can be busy valentines day portraits.
In February you got vday and Easter stuff
In March you got Easter and seniors

And in January you can catch up on business records, marketing, and planning.  If people are not reaching out to you, reach out to them and do some practice sessions, which worst case are free *only the best image gets put in your portfolio* or best case they end up buying a nice package.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 12, 2014)

In regards to this thread...I love shooting concept themes outdoors in the snow, in the cold, in the cemeteries, and pretty much anywhere I can find. The overcast on these days makes an amazing, gigantic soft box. For real....try it. Get creative. Think outside the box.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Feb 12, 2014)

Since he insects are gone I don't do much shooting during the winter. I just end up playing video games waiting for the bugs to come back. This year I will shoot a lot less because of my newly acquired motorbike hobby.


----------

